# New budgie owner, panting budgie



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi everyone. Im new here.
I got my new budgie 5 days ago. It's a 3mos old male, i named it Izzy.

He's mostly quiet only chirps like once or twice. It's wings were clipped suggested by the petstore i got it from. I just noticed today that it seems breathing heavily or it's just cold, i don't know. I've been reading also about tail bobbling. I wonder if he's just nervous or scared.









I'll try to post q video. I'll figure out how later.

I've been reading a lot and I'm paranoid if he's got respiratory problems. Pls help. Thank you.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Izzy is very cute. He's probably still very scared and nervous and the reaction is panting. I don't see any nasal discharge that would indicate an upper respiratory infection. It takes a few weeks for a new bird to feel secure in a new home. Talk softly to him frequently so he gets used to you and does not see you as a threat.


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> Izzy is very cute. He's probably still very scared and nervous and the reaction is panting. I don't see any nasal discharge that would indicate an upper respiratory infection. It takes a few weeks for a new bird to feel secure in a new home. Talk softly to him frequently so he gets used to you and does not see you as a threat.


Thank you so much. 
It's only been 5 days but I'm so invested in him. He's super cute. 🥰


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Cody has given great advice. Izzy is a cutie. However, I am seeing some flakiness on his cere and want to make sure it’s not mites. I know he’s scared but is there any way you could get a closer photo of his beak area? 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Izzy is a PRECIOUS little budgie boy!

I agree with what both Cody and StarlingWings have advised.
Is there any way you could get a closer photo of his beak area to ensure he does not have scaly mites?

Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new home.
Please do not try to touch or tame him at this time. They are often submissive initially because they are terrified.
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Izzy feel more secure. 
Play music or the TV for him when you are not around during the day.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi, thank you all. 
Here's a closer look at Izzy


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It does appear that Izzy has scaly face mites, you need to get this treated before it gets worse, do you have an avian vet?


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> It does appear that Izzy has scaly face mites, you need to get this treated before it gets worse, do you have an avian vet?


Oh no.. i'll bring him to the petstore that i bought it from. It appears he also is a vet kinda. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Ok so brought him to the petstore and the shop keeper was very nice to treat him for free. He just put some ointment/medicine in one of his legs and thats it. He said the skin will absorb it and kill whichever insects that bite Izzy within 24 hrs. And I also asked about the panting issue, he said it's normal as izzy is still young, like a baby. 

Thank you @Cody for the replies 😇


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Scaly face mites should be treated with a drug called Ivermectin, if the ointment that was put on the legs contained it then it should work but if it did not it may not be effective, you may want to inquire if what was used contained it. To get rid of all the mites it may require more then one treatment so keep a close watch on it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The medication should have been Ivermectin and should have been applied to the back of the budgie's neck between the shoulder blades.
I'm surprised the pet shop put anything on your bird's leg. 
The bird can easily ingest it from there when it preens which is not something we want happening.

Cody is correct - the amount of scaly mites your budgie has may require more than one treatment. 

If so, the second treatment needs to happen 14 days after the first treatment. 

I would order the ivermectin and ensure the second dosage is properly applied if necessary.
*
*Avimec 50 ml (made by Vetafarm) *


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Ok thank you guys. I have no idea why he put it there but he mentioned it is also used for worms. Something like that. 

But anyways, i'll observe izzy's condition. I hope he gets better. He started moving around his cage more often compared when i first brought him home.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to update us on his condition in this thread in a week or so.*


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi all.
I looked for other aviary store and ask for advice. I was given this today and I hope it will work. Izzy's beak isn't that bad they said but its best to treat it early on if it is surely scaly mites. 

I've gotten him out of the cage finally and he has a spot that he goes to every time.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What are the directions for use of this product?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is Liquid Paraffin, not Ivermectin.

You NEED to get either Ivermectin or Scatt for Birds Spot on Treatment rather than applying paraffin on the beaks.
Whoever told you her condition isn't "that bad" is incorrect.

Where are you located? 
Have you done an on-line search for the proper products?*


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *That is Liquid Paraffin, not Ivermectin.
> 
> You NEED to get either Ivermectin or Scatt for Birds Spot on Treatment rather than applying paraffin on the beaks.
> Whoever told you her condition isn't "that bad" is incorrect.
> ...


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Im currently in Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the product that you need in this link, this Vetafarm is an Australian company so you should be able to get it.








Scatt | Vetafarm


Scaly face mite and air sac mite are common infections in ornamental birds such as budgerigars, finches and canaries. Scatt is a safe and effective treatment for scaly face mite (Knemidokoptes pilae) and air sac mite (Sternostoma tracheacolum) and protects birds from mite infestation and keratin...




vetafarm.com


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please get the Scatt by Vetafarm and use that instead of what you purchased.*


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please get the Scatt by Vetafarm and use that instead of what you purchased.*



Ok thank you. I will look for it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can order Scatt from Lady Goldian Finch if you can't find it in Australia.
Your other option is to go to your Avian Vet and have the budgie treated by him/her with ivermectin.*

*Lady Gouldian Finch - Scatt for Birds*


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Hello, this is the Vetafarm product we have here. 
I hope this one works. 🙏
Application weekly for 3 doses, can someone pls clarify what does this mean.
Thank you very much for all your help guys!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It means to apply it once a week for 3 weeks, so you will be applying once this week, once next week, and once the week after next.


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> It means to apply it once a week for 3 weeks, so you will be applying once this week, once next week, and once the week after next.



Thank you @Cody 
For being so helpful!


----------



## Izzy4w (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is a great picture of Izzy!
Why don't you start an ongoing picture thread for Izzy in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum?
That way you can post all the pictures you wish to share of him in one easily accessible place. *


----------

